# Vacuum-enhanced aquarium



## capt_pugwash (Feb 21, 2011)

A "Romaurie Effect" process timer controlled vacuum pump to provide extra air flow via holes on the water line interface between vacuumed and positive pressure aquariums.

YouTube - Romaurie-vacuum-enhanced II.


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi you really have quite a set up there well done,


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

are those tanks all inter-connected? You got one hell of a set up.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah all I can say is whooly crap, my wife would kill me.....


----------



## dbeckwit (Sep 28, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> Yeah all I can say is whooly crap, my wife would kill me.....


ditto


----------



## capt_pugwash (Feb 21, 2011)

Each aquarium set-up has its own external bio filter.I have been using the plastic water filter cases for home drinking water but modified to hold carbon,ceramic tubes and gravel.They work very well and I have a mechanical filter to catch debris before the water returns to the filter.
The inverted aquariums use a circulating pump to to move water from the open area to the vacuumed area thus providing oxygen.The process timer also activates a vacuum pump to draw in extra air.


----------



## capt_pugwash (Feb 21, 2011)

We only have 1 small set-up indoors.The large systems are in a purpose built housing for the set-ups.

YouTube - Eilat! Get it Hot!


----------

